
Show HN: Pitch Deck Website – SeaListings - captaintaylor
https://investors.sealistings.com/
======
captaintaylor
I was recently laid off due to coronavirus, so I've decided to pursue my
startup full time!

www.sealistings.com is looking for funding (crazy right in this day and age).

SeaListings is the number three boating app on Web, IOS, and Android. But we
are diligently working to be number one. With 67 5 star reviews currently on
the IOS app exchange.

We currently have 5 customers at an MRR of $400/month. Sure it doesn’t sound
like a lot, but we’ve proven that our business model works, and it has close
to NO EXPENSES.

We’ve refined our business model to make money right away from every customer
that signs up. This has come from 2 years of testing failed business models.

We believe the total addressable market to be between 600M and 1B.

if you’re interested in investing in a high growth startup with low risk, feel
free to reach out and I can give you more information.

------
takklz
Interesting, what’s the difficulty like in becoming a boat broker and charging
more money?

~~~
captaintaylor
Not diffuclt. Only two states requires licensing, Florida and California. Even
still, it is rather cheap to get licensed.

